# Descenting



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

Has anyone ever "descented" their buck or have had a vet do it??? What are your experiences with it?


----------



## TVFarm (Mar 25, 2013)

We haven't but discussed it with our vet. He said it is best if done when they are disbudded as bucklings. He said that it would only help a little with the smell when they are in rut because most of that stink comes from them peeing on themselves. So I think it's just a personal preference kinda thing.


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow. I never knew this could be done!


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, there is supposed to be a scent glad right behind where their horns are that can be burned at the time of disbudding. They will still pee on the themselves... it's only supposed to help a little.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

For breeding purposes, would that make the buck less desirable to the does?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Dayna I dont think it makes a huge difference to the buck smell anyway, since he still pees all over himself. Descenting IMO isnt worth the extra burns when disbudding, they still get smelly in rut cos of the pee.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

All of my bucks and my pack wethers are descented by my vet at disbudding. Because of the way he disbuds, there is no extra burn. I love it, they don't rub their heads on everything all the time. Neither of my bucks smell any different than the does and neither of them pee on themselves either. The does don't care. When they are ready, they know who the boys are.


----------

